# 30CM Cube shrimp tank



## Lindy (28 May 2013)

I somehow managed to convince my husband to let me buy a 30cm cube and set up a tank in the lounge for our dwarf puffer pair. I bought the tank on ebay and while it was described as an optiwhite I'm not convinced. Not complaining tho as cost £26 and was local so no postage.







The dwarf puffers I have come from the river Pamba in southwest india. This area has reddish soil/rock which I have based my substrate choice on. Someone on the website Dwarfpuffers.com was kind enough to list plants that are found in this area for the purpose of creating a biotope. I have chosen those which I think I can grow and which will fit in the tank.

The Details:

30cm cube tank
Eheim Ecco 130 (considering Gush lilypipe outlet)
11watt Fluval clip on

ADA Africana
Redmoore root
ADA Sado-Akadama rock

Java Fern mini
Hygrophila Difformus (wysteria)
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Round Pelia
Hydrocotyle Tripartita is going to take the place of Hydrcotyle Sibthorpoides as it is much easier to grow re light and co2 requirements but looks very similar.

No co2 but will use liquid carbon. Not dosing EI unless deficiencies arise.

Will be getting a glass lid for the tank as the puffers like it hot and evaporation is a pain. Also looking to cover the whole shelf with something and considering a cork mat. It can be bought on the roll..

If you think Something is incorrect here please let me know as haven't ordered stuff yet


----------



## NanoJames (28 May 2013)

I'm excited for this one Lindy! Who doesn't love a dwarf puffer tank!


----------



## mike455555 (28 May 2013)

i cant wait to see this, im only just getting into my biotopes


----------



## Lindy (28 May 2013)

Thanks guys, going to take my time with this one as the fish can stay indefinately where they are while I fiddle with this.


----------



## squid102 (28 May 2013)

Sounds great although twisted vallis doesn't like liquid carbon. I finally gave up with that and removed all the vallis from the tanks I use liquid carbon in, including my dwarf puffer tank. Once I squirted it in without looking where it was going and a couple of days later all the vallis leaves looked like they'd been sliced in half with a knife.

Make sure you have plenty in the tank to break up their line of sight. Even a male/female pair will frequently go for each other. Also see if you can site the tank in a busy part of the house because they are very nosy and love watching what is going on. Ours is in the kitchen.

Even if you don't like java moss, some sort of moss or grass would be appreciated by them to lay eggs in.


----------



## Lindy (28 May 2013)

Thanks for info on vallis. I've had the puffers for around 18months now so I know their personalities very well. The female is very personable. The male thinks he's Rambo. Around 3pm everyday he decides It's mating time. The female is really good at hiding.


----------



## Nutty (28 May 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> The male thinks he's Rambo.


 
that had me in giggles and got a weird "WTF" look from the girl friend 

have you used the Light before? I've been looking for a nano light wondering if this is any good?

thanks,
Nutty


----------



## Lindy (29 May 2013)

Hi, nutty. No I haven't used the light before but it should be sufficient for the plants I've chosen. May change it for an led like the one on my other tank, its a beamswork and has worked well for me. Too much light may give fast growth but can cause lots of problems too. Just ask CEG(Clive) 
I just happened to have the light already.
Glad my puffer amuses you, you should see him in action! He has so much attitude but is only an inch or so long. After I wrote that post I thought of VinnieJones, prob more accurate description.


----------



## Lindy (3 Jun 2013)

Very disappointing day. Delivery arrived from the green machine BUT not my stuff . This is the second order in a row this has happened with the green machine and to say I'm narked is an understatement. Tried to call to ask if I should post onto the intended recipient instead of TGM as there were plants in the delivery but then discovered they are closed on a monday. POO!!!


----------



## Lindy (4 Jun 2013)

TGM have given me a £10 credit for my next visit to their online shop  Will hopefully get my stuff thursday at the latest as its coming straight from the bloke who got my stuff and I've posted his straight to him. We are not a patient bunch.


----------



## dfektor (4 Jun 2013)

Im looking forward to your new project, Indian Biotope, im googling as we speak!
mongabay it is 

I must get you talking to my wife if only she aquascaped!!


----------



## justissaayman (4 Jun 2013)

Do they not need brackish water? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lindy (4 Jun 2013)

justissaayman said:


> Do they not need brackish water?


 No, these dwarf puffers come from a freshwater river. You can check them out on Dwarfpuffers.com




dfektor said:


> I must get you talking to my wife if only she aquascaped!!


Ha, wives talking isn't always a good thing. Anyway, If you both did this you'd be fighting over where the wood, rock plants went and what kind of substrate to use. My husband is happy as long as it looks nice!


----------



## Lindy (6 Jun 2013)

The stuff from the greenmachine arrived today.





Looking Rooty enough?





ADA Sado-Akadama stone. Started out 2 lumps and a pillowcase and hammer later I had this -


----------



## justissaayman (6 Jun 2013)

stunning. Do the puffers like soft lighting conditions?


----------



## Lindy (6 Jun 2013)

I think high plant mass is more important to them than lighting, they don't like a lot of open space. If there is lots of plants they will always be able to find a shady spot to lurk.


----------



## killi69 (6 Jun 2013)

Hi Lindy,

Really like the wood and the idea of a biotope for the puffers.  Think this is going to be look good. Good luck - I am following this journal.

Regards,

Andre


----------



## Lindy (6 Jun 2013)

killi69 said:


> Really like the wood and the idea of a biotope for the puffers. Think this is going to be look good. Good luck - I am following this journal.


Wow, thanks!
Just ordered my plants fromTGM using the £10 voucher they gave me and they've given me free postage as well!
So plants are as previously listed but with Hygrophila Pinnatifida added for a bit of colour and to maybe take over from the H difformis if that doesn't do so well under the light i'm using. I chose the mini variety of java as its a wee tank.


----------



## Lindy (6 Jun 2013)

Will look for some java moss on the for sale/swap forum unless people think Taiwan moss is allowable? Or Fissidens fontanus?


----------



## Lindy (6 Jun 2013)

> _Monosolenium tenerum_ is found terrestrially growing along river and stream rocks of Hawaii, Japan, China, Taiwan, and India


I found this on an aquatic plant site so all might not be lost...


----------



## Lindy (13 Jun 2013)

Plants arrived today so tied the mini java fern to the wood which had been tied to a big slate. Added tropica substrate additive and then the ADA Africana on top. The 3l bag was more than enough for a 30cm cube. Added water, planted stems then topped up.

Looks like this now.
















I find I much prefer the Africana to the Amazonia. The colour is so rich and the pictures do it no justice.
Lots of bubbles on the glass but couldn't resist a few pictures as I'm really pleased with how it has come out.


----------



## dfektor (14 Jun 2013)

Blooming heck you don't hang about!!
Very nice work... Just thinking out loud here..
but if you spun that wood round like 15deg anti clockwise(looking down on it)
one it would the hide the fact its been cut and two look more appealing as if its rooting out towards you?!
Just the ramblings of an overworked mad man..


----------



## Lindy (14 Jun 2013)

Hi defector, the wood roots actually do come forwards too. It isn't too clear but the tank is designed to be viewed from the left hand corner. The roots point to 6 o clock and 9 o'clock.


----------



## tim (14 Jun 2013)

Very nice lindy, you'll have a couple of happy little dp's in there  will you be planting the foreground at all ? Look forward to future updates.


----------



## Lindy (14 Jun 2013)

Oh and the plants should eventually hide the main body of wood. The left hand corner should be the only unplanted area once everything fills in.


----------



## Lindy (14 Jun 2013)

Tim, thanks, there is hydrocotyle t Japan to climb around the rocks but left corner is to be bare river bed.


----------



## Lindy (24 Jun 2013)

I have moved the rocks more to the foreground and put some round pelia in amongst the rocks. The tank seems to have passed through the bacterial bloom stage and the water has cleared so hopefully my new filter is maturing.
















Thanks for looking


----------



## Lindy (24 Jun 2013)

Lighting is on for just 4hrs a day and plants are showing new shoots/growth.


----------



## Nutty (24 Jun 2013)

looks great! how long are you going to cycle for before adding the puffers?


----------



## Lindy (24 Jun 2013)

I'll wait until its been running 3 weeks then put my lone amano shrimp in. Prob wait another couple of weeks but will be able to move over the puffers filter media with them so shouldn't have any probs. It's a large plant mass in a small tank. 
Removed any dead plant material tonight and trimmed the stems, 50%water change and it looks even better.


----------



## Lindy (6 Jul 2013)

Well my lone amano had gone walkabout without me knowing it so I put a couple of low grade crs in to play canary. They were very happy in the tank so I felt it safe to add the puffers a few days later. Unfortunately the crs are so happy they have gone all ninja on me and are proving impossible to catch. I feel it will only be a matter of time before the puffers take an interest 
I have found a great way to keep the puffers occupied without overfeeding or having rotting snail remains. I collect the pond snail egg sacs from my outdoor tank and put lots of them in the puffers tank. The puffers have a great time hunting out the tiny snails once they've 'hatched' and the snails are small enough that they can be eaten whole. My puffers used to beg for food every time I looked at the tank but now they are too busy.
Oh and I've just ordered a tmc 400 tile from charterhouse aquatics for 52 pounds delivered!


----------



## Nutty (6 Jul 2013)

sounds awesome, are you able to grab a pic at all?


----------



## Lindy (6 Jul 2013)

All the plants have been trimmed back so not looking great but will take a pic tonight. Added a lot more pelia  at the front too.


----------



## faizal (6 Jul 2013)

The tank looks very natural Lindy. A lovely green corner.  I bet your hubby is enjoying it too. He might actually take up the hobby. But maybe you guys can have 2 tanks instead of one ,...so there's no risk of falling out  Looking forward to seeing this progress beautifully. Have a great journey.


----------



## Gill (6 Jul 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> I have found a great way to keep the puffers occupied without overfeeding or having rotting snail remains. I collect the pond snail egg sacs from my outdoor tank and put lots of them in the puffers tank. The puffers have a great time hunting out the tiny snails once they've 'hatched' and the snails are small enough that they can be eaten whole. My puffers used to beg for food every time I looked at the tank but now they are too busy.


 
I have done that in the past with mine. Always fun to watch them hunting around for food.
Really liking how you have used the wood to make interesting areas for them to explore .


----------



## Lindy (6 Jul 2013)

Thanks faizel but hubby has his own interests, long sword fencing for one, so I can do what I like with both of MY tanks lol.
Thanks Gill, they seem to be enjoying their new home. I ended up putting the lampeyes in with them as they'd been in the same holding tank and had got on really well. The lampeyes shoal and move quickly so the puffers don't seem to get a chance to have a go and the puffers have given the lampeyes confidence enough to be hand fed blood worms. I just need to find the newly hatched lampeyes quickly as there are many mouths waiting although the floating plants do provide a little shelter. I've rescued one already.


----------



## Lindy (8 Jul 2013)

Had to pursuade old pc to work today as not getting along with windows 8 on new laptop











Thanks for looking...


----------



## Lindy (19 Jul 2013)

Anyone want an adult pair(male+female) of dwarf puffers? I'm totally addicted to shrimp now.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (20 Jul 2013)

Looks awesome lindy! The root and stone look great.


----------



## Lindy (25 Jul 2013)

Have installed the TMC mini 400 tile although I'm not going to use it until I get back from my hols, I want to be around to watch out for algae and raise it if needs be. The shimmer is beautiful, like dappled sunlight on a stream bed.






I have hung the light 20cm high but expect to have to raise it or may get a dimmer from ikea for it.










The Hygrophilia Pinnatifida has lots of new growth after its trim back and the shrimp are as happy as Larry, 3 are berried.





An insitu pic, excuse the baby fence and general clutter.

This forum is a wonderful escape from my 2.5yr old who has been singing 'the wheels on the bus' ALL day and expects parental participation







[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Christian Walker (25 Jul 2013)

You mentioned a dimmer from Ikea.  Will they work ?  Do they have timers as well ?  Just asking in case Im missing out on a cheap way of dimming TMC lights as I am going to be buying some but the controllers are pricey.


----------



## Lindy (26 Jul 2013)

I don't see why they wouldn't work but no, they don't have timers.


----------



## Lindy (28 Aug 2013)

Sadly the ikea dimmer didn't do the trick, it just flashed on and off so have raised the tile to 30cm above the tank although I think it is still too much light. Keeping an eye out for second hand controllers. I will change the title of this journal as the puffers are now on their way down to Dean, in England, as are the lampeyes. They can kick their heels up in his 350l tank. Both my tanks are now shrimp only.
The hygrophilia pinnatifida is growing slowly but surely and is so attractive I would like some in my other tank. The round pelia is growing fast but the hydrocotyle sp 'japan' can't seem to grow faster than the shrimp eat it so is at a stand still.


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Sep 2013)

How's this one doing?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lindy (11 Sep 2013)

It is doing SLOWLY! Trying to resist the temptation of putting co2 in this. Have put some frosted vinyl on the lid and it is half full with floating amazon something or other to keep algae at bay.
How's your shrimp doing?


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Sep 2013)

They are doing great got about 6 berried right now. I moved house about a week ago so had to catch them all up but they seem to be settled right in again. I have stopped injecting co2 so I hope to see some shrimplets in the coming weeks. 

The two berried that you sent dropped there eggs not long after going in but they had quite a trip so I'm not that surprised really  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lindy (11 Sep 2013)

The 2 berried females were due to hatch their eggs when I posted them so there could have been shrimplets . Hope the others do well.


----------



## Lindy (19 Sep 2013)

Closing this journal as this was a tank put together to keep puffers happy. The puffers have gone now so going to rescape and do my first proper high tech.


----------



## aliclarke86 (19 Sep 2013)

Oh no your giving up the shrimp or just starting a new tank up?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lindy (19 Sep 2013)

The main shrimp tank is the 54l so any remaining shrimp and the lampeye fry will go in there. Will put some shrimp back in cube when it is redone and stable. Not ready to give up crs yet!


----------

